# How to shoot moving cars?



## ckrieg (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, I can shoot driving cars, I've done it before by panning or speed matching in another car.  But whenever I look at Easton Chang's pictures, I'm always amazed, and wonder how he does this.  Is he able to get two cars at the same speed and at the same turning radius?  Is that how it's done?  I can't be done by a bracket attached to the car that's being shot, because you can see the whole car.

In the picture of the blue 350, you can't even see a camera in the reflection.  Due to post processing maybe?  It says in his profile, that basically, all of his pictures are so great because of post processing.  




























All pictures taken from Easton's website at: www.eastonchang.com


----------



## Azuth (Nov 18, 2006)

I think you've answered your own question. It's not as much about the photography as the editing.


----------



## ClarenceW (Nov 24, 2006)

if the car is moving, simply use panning instead:
You set your camera at a lower shutter speed. Then pan the car's way and as you hit the realase, continue your pan. Never tried it though but believe me, a tripod is a need.

otherwise, photoshop.


----------



## ckrieg (Nov 24, 2006)

oh yea, paning works, but not when the car is making a 360 degree or 180 degree turn like any of the cars above.

Paning only works whenthe car is going in a straight line (at least at that shutter speed)  After doing some more research, I've found that a rig is required (camera IS attached to the bottom or side of the car) and then the rid is just edited out in photoshop


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2006)

Azuth said:
			
		

> I think you've answered your own question. It's not as much about the photography as the editing.



I agree


----------



## Johno (Nov 24, 2006)

ckrieg said:
			
		

> oh yea, paning works, but not when the car is making a 360 degree or 180 degree turn like any of the cars above.
> 
> Paning only works whenthe car is going in a straight line (at least at that shutter speed)  After doing some more research, I've found that a rig is required (camera IS attached to the bottom or side of the car) and then the rid is just edited out in photoshop



Actually panning works best when the car is travelling in an arc with you standing somewhere near the centre. Keeping the car in the FOV longer than if it were travelling in a straight line.


----------



## kilgtfish (Nov 30, 2006)

To shoot moving cars....My friend Abdulla says to use RPG. (rocket propelled grenade)
Just a little light humor


----------



## ckrieg (Nov 30, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## BRABUS27 (Nov 30, 2006)

It is definately all editing or I read from Motor Trend or some car magazine that they rig a camera, they bolted on a long metal arm and the camera is bolted on to the arm. Here is a photo I did




This was taken past sunset, it was a little bit hard, too a couple of tries but i got it.


----------



## hayden (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay. What the hell does "panning" a shot mean?

I've never heard that term used before. Englighten me ears.


----------



## hayden (Nov 30, 2006)

Speaking of Easton Chang's work, how does he get his shots to look "surreal" like it's kinda cartoon-ish? Things look really HDR.

Lighting???? or Post processing???


----------



## CMan (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't think it's possible for the amateur photographer to get shots like Easton Chang or Evan Klein...however, good shots can be made if you put your head, your editing skills and your camera together.


----------



## tekzero (Dec 1, 2006)

u need a rig for those shots, and those are heavily PSd for magazine purposes
edit: nm, saw u found out what is needed

and for above, panning means following an object as it moves, keeping it in focus but with a slower shutter


----------



## el_shorty (Dec 4, 2006)

This article in Popular Photography magazine can give some ideas.


----------



## bitteraspects (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## ckrieg (Dec 4, 2006)

^ wow!  That pan is incredible!  exif info?  how fast were they driving?


----------



## bitteraspects (Dec 4, 2006)

if i had to guess, id say at least the speed limit. (45+)

shot at 1/30 (or 1/60, i forget)
f/2.2


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Dec 4, 2006)

the photo's from the original post are all photochopped, the blue 350 being the worst of them all.

Basically he is in another car that has a platform so he can get low for the shots. The speed match it at a relatively slow speed (just enough to get that solid look on the rims) and then he photoshops the blur and all the other crap into the shot. The 350 definitely looks like photoshop blur.

It doesn't take much speed if you pan well enough and post process to make up for the rest.

http://i7.tinypic.com/2115tfn.jpg

this shot was taken David Seale on Newtiburon.com. IIRC he got his setup with the tripod on the door, set the delayed shutter and pushed the car to get that blur. Thats a 3 second exposure at about 5mph, so I figure if the guy can pan well, a shot somewhat like that could be accomplished at 10-15mph with post processing picking up the slack. The huge blur that is in all his pictures is fairly unrealistic, since they'd need to be going closer to 100 to achieve results like that.

nice pictures though.

EDIT another picture of overdone PS work is the picture taken from the back of the EVO of the blue STi.  He either rigged the tripod on the EVO, or they werent even moving.  I'd lean more towards not moving because the vibrations of the car going over the little curb would be enough to make the STi blurry as can be.


----------



## ckrieg (Dec 14, 2006)

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> Basically he is in another car that has a platform so he can get low for the shots. The speed match it at a relatively slow speed (just enough to get that solid look on the rims) and then he photoshops the blur and all the other crap into the shot. The 350 definitely looks like photoshop blur.
> 
> It doesn't take much speed if you pan well enough and post process to make up for the rest.
> 
> ...



That's what I thought too... but if you look at the picture I posted from the  NSX, Integra Type R, and the Silver BMW, you'll notice that they are all turning.  So the picture can't be taken from another car because the speed and turn radius would have to be matched perfectly.  So I would assume that a rid is used with a wireless remote, and then edited out.

Yes, he does do an awful lot of editing.  It even says so in his bio.


----------



## kemplefan (Dec 14, 2006)

they look like they were shot form below the door handle, so yea seems like a rig would do it, in the new populat scient there was a screen to attach to your dslr so you get a live preview


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Dec 14, 2006)

A couple of those vehicles (like the BMW and the Integra) probably aren't even moving. All of the blurred motion effects can be added in PS later.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 15, 2006)

maybe the cars arn't moving at all. Maybe he takes shots of the background blurrs them or do whatever then takes pics of the cars and puts them in the shot...with ps anything is possible


----------



## castrol (Dec 15, 2006)

The turning shots are definitely done with a rig. The shutter is opened, the car
is pushed in a circle creating the effect. And an awesome one it is. This has
been beat to death over at accessphoto.com


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 15, 2006)

Rig shooting is still a black art and a lot of the pro shooters are very protective of their rig designs but it's not that hard to do if you're prepared to do some thinking and you too can create your own rig. 

I've been there and done it all before, only I used a very basic set up.












I did these ages ago now...I guess I should have another go sometime soon since it's been a long time between drinks.


----------



## ckrieg (Dec 15, 2006)

^ so...you wanna post some pictures of your rig?  haha

Please??


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 15, 2006)

ckrieg said:
			
		

> ^ so...you wanna post some pictures of your rig?  haha
> 
> Please??



No, but i'll pass word on to Easton about your admiration for his work next time we go out for a beer.


----------

